

Moving to Argentina - guiseppecalzone

I'm an entrepreneur, moving to Argentina.<p>Anyone know builders, developers, entrepreneurs, or innovative companies hiring in Argentina?
======
dtaylor
My list:

\- Core Security Technologies: <http://www.corest.com>

\- Three Melons: <http://www.threemelons.com/en/>

\- Sabarasa: <http://www.sabarasa.com/>

\- Nektra Advanced Computing: <http://www.nektra.com>

\- Globant: <http://www.globant.com>

\- Flaptor: <http://www.flaptor.com/>

\- Popego: <http://www.popego.com>

\- Zauber: <http://zauber.com.ar>

~~~
hhm
Visit <http://palermovalley.com/> (the event is held once a month or two I
believe)... it's useful for networking and full of entrepreneurs, developers
and builders. The founders of Core, Popego, Sabarasa, etc. can be found there
sometimes too.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
dtaylor and hhm, great links. thank you!

~~~
hhm
You're welcome, enjoy your travel! :)

------
rabble
I'm a rails developer, working on setting up an office in Montevideo for
entp.com, i was the architect on yahoo fire eagle, and worked with the yahoo
folks on pipes, before that i built odeo.com. Needless to say, i do startup
stuff.

There are lots of good developers here, both Montevideo and Buenos Aires. The
overhead of running / logistics of a company here are much harder than the US,
but the cost of doing business is lower, with a few exceptions. You need 10
months deposit to rent an office! Crazy expensive. Also paperwork on
incorporation is a pain in the ass.

There's a MontevideoValley and PalermoValley, which are more biz focused
groups in both cities trying to cultivate startup culture. I recommend you go
to their meetings, hang out / work from the coworking spaces... (we're
starting one in montevideo, there are currently two in buenos aires).

Hope that helps.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Very helpful.

You mind if I ping you when I get down there? It'd be great to compare notes.

------
llopatin
Hi there,

I'm the CTO of United Virtualities with our main production office (and
myself) based in Buenos Aires.

There are some pretty neat tech companies in BA in the lookout for talent and
you'll have a blast here as well.

Do contact me at llopatin@unitedvirtualities.com.

~~~
diego
Ditto. I'm Diego, founder/CEO of Flaptor (and friend of llopatin). I lived and
worked in the Bay Area for several years (the first .com cycle) and then
started Flaptor in Buenos Aires. I'll be happy to share my experiences, my
email is in my profile.

------
zzzmarcus
I lived in BsAs and Montevideo for over a year (all of 2007).

I seriously doubt you'll find a company based in Argentina that will pay you
enough to live the lifestyle you want (I'm making a pretty big assumption
about your lifestyle based on my lifestyle coming from the US). That having
been said, there are tons of smart developers there and the community is
pretty great. A lot developers seem to focus on outsourced work for other
countries, notably the US.

I guess the biggest question is what do you want to do? Are you a web
developer? What do you do now?

Congrats on the move... I bet you'll love it there. I did.

~~~
wehriam
How good is your Spanish? From your perspective, what level of proficiency is
required to live in Buenos Aires?

~~~
zzzmarcus
My Spanish is good. To live there though, you'll do okay with just basic
Spanish. There are lots of tourists and lots of porteños speak some English.
In my experience, they really appreciate any effort to speak their language
and will work with you to communicate.

------
ryanwaggoner
If you're an entrepreneur, why do you care who's hiring? ;-)

~~~
guiseppecalzone
haha, right on. I just ended an all out, all consuming project. I'm hoping to
enjoy the finer things in life in Argentina. Hence, employment (not forever
mind you :))

~~~
RobertL
I think Chile is a better option. Much more capitalist oriented government.
Income tax is at just over 40% though but there are lots of jobs, lots of
activity, and the government is pro-immigration. Especially if you have
technical skills.

Also Chile has huge Lithium deposits and could become Saudi Arabia of Lithium
if these new electric cars work out. Get your citizenship early. Before
everyone starts moving there.

After a year of Mr. O this country's entrepreneurs are probably going to be
bailing out and the place could get real crowded.

~~~
wheels
See, you started off there with an fairly reasonable comment, but then by
adding a stupid political zinger, you landed firmly in the wackjob category.

~~~
jbjohns
Oh my, we mustn't say bad things about the new messiah. You should look at the
political compass web site sometime to see how different the US politicians
actually are.

Obama is going to be like any other US president: optionally do some good
things, not change some things and make some things worse. The biggest
contribution he is likely to make is let us get back to not being embarrassed
every time we see our president in the news (well, that and do something
sensible about this infernal war).

~~~
wheels
Huh? He said entreprenuers are going to start fleeing the US and flocking to
Chile because of Obama. That's just dumb. Your reaction is equally ...
bewildering. I'd rather keep politics off of this site entirely because they
have a tendancy to degenerate into knee-jerky stuff like that.

~~~
jbjohns
Fair enough, I guess I have too many people around me here in Europe that have
much too high expectations to the point that I start seeing in more places
then it is.

I agree about keeping away from politics, and now that you mention it, people
flocking to Chile because of a change in president is a silly idea. People
couldn't even get Richard Gear to leave after voting in W twice.

------
aristus
You'll have lots of fun, regardless. :)

Send me an email (in my profile) and I'll check around. I know a few people in
Brasil and Venezuela.

Maciej Ceglowski of Yahoo Pipes fame spent a year in Argentina, maybe you can
ask him?
[http://www.idlewords.com/2006/04/argentina_on_two_steaks_a_d...](http://www.idlewords.com/2006/04/argentina_on_two_steaks_a_day.htm)

------
kragen
Bar Camp Buenos Aires last year was lots of fun; you can check out my post
about it. I missed it this year. It's true that Chile is more capitalist; that
could be an advantage or disadvantage depending on your point of view. My wife
and I just got our work visas last week after working on it for a year and a
half. (It's much easier if you aren't trying to set up a new Argentine
company, without Argentine employees or partners, at the same time.)

------
laut
Move from where? Consider getting income from "the first world" (US, Europe
etc.). Income levels are not the same in Argentina. But many things are
cheaper, such as food. The beef is great :P

Computers or other things imported from "the first world" are hit with high
import taxes. For instance if you want a laptop take it with you from "the
first world" where it's cheaper.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Moving from San Francisco, CA.

I hear ya. I'm actually just looking to be cash flow neutral where I'm there.
No need to make it big. Just keep me going.

------
maneesh
Hey there,

I'm a freelance rails developer, done a bunch of startups and working on
several new ones based in Europe and the US and I've been here for 3 months
already. This city is amazing, and I've met a lot of programmers (even
American ones doing the Tim Ferriss thing). When do you arrive? Feel free to
email me, msethi@stanford.edu.

------
matthewhuebert
Why Argentina?

I'm considering spending a couple of months there next year to improve my
Spanish while I hack away on a web app. A few years ago I lived in Guatemala
for awhile and really enjoyed it. The people I met there were really warm and
inviting.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
My one escape from the computer has been Tango... and as the Tango capital of
the world, Argentina is killer. Besides, I'm going to take the first month or
so and take intensive Spanish classes. Living in the mission district, my
barber never understands how to cut my hair :)

If you go down, look me up. I may still be down there. Email: joseph dot walla
at gmail dot com

------
compay
If you want to go grab a beer and talk about the local scene, drop me a line.
I'm an American web developer who's lived down here for about 6 years. My
email is norman@randomba.org.

------
JP1
Hey J.P. here! I work in keegy.com, and help with the organization of
PalermoValley.com

Glad to see that some of the folks (Llopatin, Diego) already gave you a nice
welcome :-)

In just one HN thread you managed to meet some of the top Argentinean IT
players :-P

I'll love to share a glass of wine with you and the rest of the guys that just
commented, so drop me a line: JuanPablo(at)Keegy.com

------
davidw
Direi dal tuo nome che sei italiano... o sbaglio? In any case, good luck, but
IMO there are better places to go if you want to avoid some of what's wrong
with Italy. Just guessing, though:-)

~~~
guiseppecalzone
ho passato molto tempo en italia, ma non sono italiano. sei italiano?

~~~
maneesh
dove sei stato in italia, ho vissuto a firenze

------
pibefision
Hi!. I'm from Buenos Aires too.

We have BarCamp, WordCamp, PallermoValley, TweetBaires, Starbucks, and a few
Apple resellers. What else do you need to live here?

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Haha. I like how you added Starbucks to your list.

Drop me a line and we'll get some coffee when I arrive. My email is joseph dot
walla at gmail.

------
known
Try <http://buenosaires.en.craigslist.org/jjj/>

